# Middle Georgia Sportsman's Club.



## badger (May 7, 2015)

We need members for the 2015/2016 season. Approximately 2500 acres located between Florence Marina and Providence Canyon in Stewart County. Very family oriented club with power and well water at the camp, deer cooler etc. Each member will have 4 primary hunting spots that nobody can hunt without your permission. Beautiful land with a mix of hardwood bottoms, planted pines, some select cut mature hardwoods. Ponds on the property, and great fishing close by on Lake Eufaula. $1350.00 includes utilities. Member maintained food plots, with a "community food plot" reserved for youth hunters. We've had some members drop out due to illness, travel distance etc. Good deer population, lots of turkey. We do have hogs and are active in controlling their numbers. We also are aggressive with coyote control. Hog numbers have declined a little over the past two seasons due to aggressive management and we've seen a corresponding increase in the number of deer taken. 
Setting coyote traps:


----------



## badger (May 14, 2015)

Bump. Just a couple openings left.


----------



## Chadx1981 (May 18, 2015)

Whens rut?


----------



## badger (May 18, 2015)

Chadx1981 said:


> Whens rut?



Peak rut is usually the week before Thanksgiving, with a secondary rut late December into first part of January. We are, after all, almost on the Alabama State line.


----------



## badger (May 28, 2015)

A few more photos.
Have had some interest, but nobody has been down to look yet. Pretty much anyone that takes a tour of the property signs up  .


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (May 28, 2015)

How many total members?

Family oriented?  Bring the whole family?

4 Primary spots? Rules or private spots?  If there are 10 members, there will be 36 spots that need to be avoided?


----------



## badger (May 28, 2015)

167WhiteTAIL said:


> How many total members?
> 
> Family oriented?  Bring the whole family?
> 
> 4 Primary spots? Rules or private spots?  If there are 10 members, there will be 36 spots that need to be avoided?



27 members total. 

Yes, very family oriented club. Your immediate family (spouse and children in school) hunt on your membership. 
4 primary spots per membership. Not hard to avoid on 2500 acres. It's not all flat terrain by any means, and terrain allows some stands to be reasonably close to each other but still safely out of the line of sight. There is a lot of property that isn't hunted at all.


----------



## badger (Jun 4, 2015)

I will be at the property this weekend from Friday through Sunday morning if anyone wants to see the property. Please pm me.


----------



## badger (Aug 16, 2015)

To the top. Still have a membership, possibly 2 available.


----------



## ehunt (Sep 4, 2015)

Pm sent on one of the old threads. Club looks nice.


----------



## Jriley (Sep 4, 2015)

It is a very nice club with awesome members. I was in for six years, but wanted something closer. I would recommend this club highly.


----------



## baysdad (Sep 4, 2015)

if you still have openings please call me @ 352-745-2689, thanks.


----------



## badger (Sep 19, 2015)

Sorry I've not been on GON for a while. Been busy building a new shop for my business and celebrating my Grandfather status  . Please pm me if you are still interested. I will get email notification and respond.


----------



## ehunt (Sep 20, 2015)

I spoke with Mr. D.R. Friday I'm looking forward to next season as a member


----------



## badger (Sep 21, 2015)

Good deal, and welcome


----------



## opastreehouse (Dec 22, 2015)

*2016 Memberships available?*

I am looking for a year round hunting club If you have any opening available could you please send me more information and bi-laws for your club. You can Email me at opastreehouse@gmail.com. Thank You!


----------



## renevkc (Jan 14, 2016)

*im inquiring about your club .*

my name is Charlie . im very interested in your club .please let me know if you have any openings into the 2016/17 season thank you .


----------

